# Jim Kelly- the OG Black Samurai



## graychuan (Jun 6, 2010)

Combat song by RZA from AFRO SAMURAI....

Jim Kelly Tribute.     :ultracool


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Jun 7, 2010)

graychuan said:


> Combat song by RZA from AFRO SAMURAI....
> 
> Jim Kelly Tribute. :ultracool


 


love all his movies.


----------



## graychuan (Jun 7, 2010)

I found it interesting that he's from Kentucky. My spot. I didn't know this until recently.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 8, 2010)

Jim Kelly's awesome.  I could have done without the hip hop in the video though.


----------

